# Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

*Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hallo!


Wollte mal fragen welche CPU-Kühler im absoluten HighEnd Bereich die besten sind. Und welche es locker mit Kompaktwasserkühlungen aufnehmen können.

Habe mal folgende Modelle rausgesucht:

Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist nur noch in wenigen Shops verfügbar

Der Nachfolger: Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E (100700413) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Dann noch:

Phanteks PH-TC14PE_BK schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noctua NH-D15 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


sind das schon die besten? und wie kommt es das die Kühler von Prolimatech ohne Lüfter ausgeliefert werden?


Mir geht es darum das ich in meinen Systemconfigs bei den Highend Systemen Kompaktwasserkühlungen vorschlage, aber die wahrscheinlich durch Luftkühler ersetzen will. Und da will ich dann richtig guten Luftkühler verwenden. Deswegen mein Interessere.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2014)

Der SB-E Extreme ist der stärkste, aber auch mit abstand der lauteste. Danach folgen der Phanteks und der Noctua, dann der K2. Die Abstände sind allerdings sehr klein


----------



## RyzA (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Danke für die Infos!

Und wo ist der Silver Arrow IB-E einzuordnen?

Und die Prolimatech?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Der IB-E dürfte zwischen dem Phanteks und dem Noctua liegen. Von Prolimatech gibts einige Kühler, die ohne Lüfter verkauft werden. Der stärkste, der Genesis, ist je nach anzahl und verwendetem Lüfter stärker als der SB-E Extreme


----------



## BertB (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

der genesis ist auch doppelturm und top flow in einem,
soll sehr gut sein,
muss man halt schauen, ob der passt
CPU-Kühler mit Hersteller: Prolimatech, Bauart: Mischform Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
gibt auch bundle mit lüftern
z.B.:
Caseking.de » CPU-Kühler » Alle CPU-Kühler » Prolimatech Genesis "Dual Blue Vortex Edition"


----------



## RubySoho (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...intek-nemesis-kalter-racheengel-im-check.html

der dürfte auch vorne mitspielen....


----------



## XyZaaH (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

http://www.cryorig.com/r1-ultimate.php#home
Der spielt weit vorne mit


----------



## rackcity (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

@xyzaah: frage ist, ob das teil auch super abgeht. habe noch ned wirklich nen richtigen test gefunden


----------



## Suffi30 (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Der Noctua ist im Moment einer der stärksten denn du bekommen kannst kostet halt richtig Geld das ding dafür ist die Verarbeitung und das befestigungssystem fast unerreicht.
Noctua NH-D15 - neuer High-End-CPU-Kühler im Test - Temperaturverhalten (Seite 9) - HT4U.net


----------



## Shzlmnzl (27. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich schmeiße mal noch den BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 Pro mit in die Rund. 
Auch wenn über die Befestigung gemeckert wird so hab ich keine 5min gebraucht. 
Kühlt super und sieht noch geil aus.


----------



## SilentMan22 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße mal noch den BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 Pro mit in die Rund.
> Auch wenn über die Befestigung gemeckert wird so hab ich keine 5min gebraucht.
> Kühlt super und sieht noch geil aus.


 
Wollte ich auch noch vorschlagen, den sollte man echt nicht außer acht lassen.


----------



## KogMaw (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hab mir letzte Woche auf ein ASRock Z77 Pro3 mit i5 3570k den Alpenföhn K2 raufgepackt. Nur mit dem 140mm Lüfter in der Mitte ist er wirklich selbst bei Volllast leise, wenn man den zweiten mitgelieferten 120mm dazupackt wirds dann schon lauter. Bei so großen Geräten will aber auch gut gemessen sein, habe den K2 nur durch umsetzen der Gehäuselüfter ins Gehäuse gebracht, ist wirklich ein Riesenteil.

Zur Kühlleistung gibts ned viel zu sagen, Klammern sind genug da für 3 Lüfter, werd das auch demnächst mal austesten ob es was bringt, hab den Prozessor mit +0.070 Offsetvoltage auf 4,4 GHz oben und mit Prime gehts maximal auf 72 Grad hoch. Finde es dann nicht extrem laut, aber hörbar. Wenn ich das Headset aufhab hör ich das sowieso nicht und mal ehrlich, Prime95 Auslastung im Dauerzustand ham wohl die wenigsten.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Du kannst ja noch einen 140er Wingboost dazukaufen kosten nur 10 Euro das Stück

Aber ich denke das der Prolimatech Genesis, der stärkste ist, aber bei den Abmaßen nicht jedermanns Sache


----------



## KogMaw (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ajo, musst grade bei den riesigen auch drauf schauen dass du nicht mit dem RAM kollidierst. Ich hab Corsair Vengeance LP RAM, da geht das easy mit dem K2.


----------



## Diesel67 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

hi, die stärksten sind wohl der Prolimatech Genesis mit 3x 140mm Lüftern und der Noctua NH-D15..., ich denke an diese beiden kommt kein anderer Luftkühler heran...

hier ein Test zum Noctua NH-D15   : Noctua NH-D15 Review - Results – Overclocked Performance .

Mfg Stephan


----------



## Ion (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich hab den verbaut:
Thermalright Silver Arrow SB-E Extreme Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sehr hohe Kühlleistung und geregelt auch leise! Lüftersteuerung bzw. gute Lüfterkurve für CPU vom Mainboard empfohlen.
Lohnt sich aber erst mit OC ab ca. 4.7GHz 

Das Teil kühlt auf Augenhöhe mit Corsair H100 etc., einfach mal nach ein paar Tests schauen.


----------



## Adi1 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> Ich schmeiße mal noch den BeQuiet Dark Rock 3 Pro mit in die Rund.
> Auch wenn über die Befestigung gemeckert wird so hab ich keine 5min gebraucht.
> Kühlt super und sieht noch geil aus.


 
 Jo, so ist es.


----------



## SilentMan22 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



KogMaw schrieb:


> Hab mir letzte Woche auf ein ASRock Z77 Pro3 mit i5 3570k den Alpenföhn K2 raufgepackt. Nur mit dem 140mm Lüfter in der Mitte ist er wirklich selbst bei Volllast leise, wenn man den zweiten mitgelieferten 120mm dazupackt wirds dann schon lauter. Bei so großen Geräten will aber auch gut gemessen sein, habe den K2 nur durch umsetzen der Gehäuselüfter ins Gehäuse gebracht, ist wirklich ein Riesenteil.
> 
> Zur Kühlleistung gibts ned viel zu sagen, Klammern sind genug da für 3 Lüfter, werd das auch demnächst mal austesten ob es was bringt, hab den Prozessor mit +0.070 Offsetvoltage auf 4,4 GHz oben und mit Prime gehts maximal auf 72 Grad hoch. Finde es dann nicht extrem laut, aber hörbar. Wenn ich das Headset aufhab hör ich das sowieso nicht und mal ehrlich, Prime95 Auslastung im Dauerzustand ham wohl die wenigsten.


 
Auf welcher Spannung läuft dein i5 denn dann? Dachte egientlich der K2 wäre doch noch etwas stärker.. Allerdings könnte natürlich auch wieder die WLP limitieren..


----------



## KogMaw (29. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Auf welcher Spannung läuft dein i5 denn dann? Dachte egientlich der K2 wäre doch noch etwas stärker.. Allerdings könnte natürlich auch wieder die WLP limitieren..


 
WLP habe ich die benutzt die dabei war, wobei das auch eigenes Unvermögen gewesen sein kann die aufzutragen, war mein erstes Mal, weiß nicht ob das zuviel war, zuwenig wars auf keinen Fall^^

Anbei meine Stats.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



SilentMan22 schrieb:


> Wollte ich auch noch vorschlagen, den sollte man echt nicht außer acht lassen.


 
Das sehe ich anders, der kostet auch ein Schweinegeld und das Montagesystem ist für den Preis einfach nur beschissen...

Daher, wenn man bereit ist soviel Geld für einen Kühler auszugeben, kann man gleich einen Noctua nehmen. 

Da stimmt einfach das Angebot.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (30. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hast du den selber schon mal montiert?


----------



## KogMaw (30. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Wenn man was leichtes zu montieren sucht mal abgesehen vom Gewicht empfehle ich den K2. War auch für mich als Neuling in wenigen Minuten erledigt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Shzlmnzl schrieb:


> Hast du den selber schon mal montiert?


 
Ja, bei meinem Dad. Dachte probierst bei ihm mal Be Quiet aus, machen ja auch leise Lüfter und ich fand die Montage einfach nur zum kotzen. 

Ungeschickt und kompliziert, vor allem, wenn ich sie mit meinem Noctuakühler vergleiche. Da ist die Montage einfach durchdacht und bei einem Kühler in diesem Preissegment, erwarte ich einfach ein Produkt, welches in allen Belangen stimmig ist.


----------



## Adi1 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ja, bei meinem Dad. Dachte probierst bei ihm mal Be Quiet aus, machen ja auch leise Lüfter und ich fand die Montage einfach nur zum kotzen.


 
 Jo, die Montage ist etwas kniffelig.

 Wer aber über Werkzeug verfügt und keine zwei linken
 Hände hat, schafft dass auch problemlos.


----------



## -Shorty- (30. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Naja, muss ich als Besitzer leider widersprechen. Auch mit geübten Händen lässt sich der beQuiet leicht schief oder irgendwie verkantet installieren. 
Merkt man beim festziehen nicht wirklich sonden erst an den Temperaturen. Das aber auch nur wenn man die zu erwartenden Temperaturen kennt, daher nicht für jeden zu empfehlen. 

Einmal richtig eingebaut kühlt er aber sehr gut und sieht richtig gut aus. Alternative wäre für mich nur der Noctua.


----------



## Bärenmarke (30. April 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer aber über Werkzeug verfügt und keine zwei linken
> Hände hat, schafft dass auch problemlos.


 
Solche Kommentare kann man sich auch schenken. Ich hab genug Werkzeug zu Hause und auch mit Sicherheit keine zwei linke Hände, aber wer sich bei einem "Premium Kühlprodukt" so eine Montage ausdenkt, lebt schon einwenig in seiner eigenen Welt...

Vor allem kann man den Kühler auch nur montieren, wenn das Mobo noch ausgebaut ist, was ich auch total bekloppt fand. (Und nein ich hab keine Lust mich irgendwie zu verbiegen und zu verenken) Bei Noctua ist das so simple und schnell gelöst, Backplatte montieren, Mobo einbaun, Kühler auf die CPU setzen und von oben schön die Schrauben andrehn. Da merkt man einfach, dass es von Anfang bis zum Ende durchdacht ist.

Ich verstehe auch nicht, wie man so tolle Netzteile konstruieren kann und dann bei Kühlern so dermaßen failen.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ja aber wie oft montiert man denn den Kühler?! 
In der Regel einmal. 
Ok wenn man ständig am PC rum schrauben tut ist das was anderes, aber ansonsten 
einaml eingebaut und gut ist... 
Wie gesagt ich habe ca 5min gebraucht, er kühlt TipTop, ist sehr leise und sieht dazu Rattenscharf aus. 
Ok der Preis ist nicht grad heiß aber nach gut und günstig wurde ja hier auch nicht gefragt. 
Und ob der meine CPU bei 24h Prime auf 47C oder 48C hält ist mir am Ende auch Schnuppe.


----------



## Weedies (1. Mai 2014)

Und was ist mit dem Hubschrauber von Papst? 388 Watt tdp ist irre. Das ding ist riesig, kann fliegen und ist abnormal laut. Der Lüfter sollte eigentlich der stärkste sein. Über den Rest schweigen wir mal.


----------



## BertB (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

hier gehts um kühler, nicht lüfter


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das sehe ich anders, der kostet auch ein Schweinegeld und das Montagesystem ist für den Preis einfach nur beschissen...
> 
> Daher, wenn man bereit ist soviel Geld für einen Kühler auszugeben, kann man gleich einen Noctua nehmen.
> 
> Da stimmt einfach das Angebot.


 
Bis auf die Optik  wobei ich mir den NH-D15 noch nicht angesehen habe. Und die Montage vom schwarzen Berg ist doch in Ordnung, weiß nicht was alle haben.


----------



## Weedies (1. Mai 2014)

BertB schrieb:


> hier gehts um kühler, nicht lüfter



Ja stimmt schon


----------



## Weedies (1. Mai 2014)

Ich habe selbst den dark Rock 2. Kann nichts negatives sagen. Die Montage war für mich einfach, da ich meinen Rechner komplett neu zusammen gebaut habe. Die kühlleistung ist sehr gut. Habe ihn beim zocken nie über 45 Grad bekommen. Ist sehr leise und passt perfekt in mein schwarzes Rechner Konzept.


----------



## BertB (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

schwarz ist immer gut 

ich hab nen dark rock advanced c1, http://www.pc-max.de/sites/pc-max.de/files/images/n8b023be9c900c028456af106085b7d04.jpg
hübsch sind die bq! kühler halt schon


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Und die Montage vom schwarzen Berg ist doch in Ordnung, weiß nicht was alle haben.


 
 Eben, ein echter Hardwarefan lässt sich doch davon nicht abschrecken. 

 Aber so ist das eben, kaum wird mal die Feinmotorik gefordert,

 schon geht das Gebrüll los.


----------



## Bärenmarke (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Aber so ist das eben, kaum wird mal die Feinmotorik gefordert, schon geht das Gebrüll los.



Das hat absolut gar nichts damit zu tun, wie gesagt ich hab selbst einen montiert. Aber wieso sollte man sich so ein idiotsches Montagesystem antun, wenn es die Konkurrenz besser kann? Und mein Rechner ist geschlossen, den guck ich mir nicht jeden Tag an...

Aber naja die Be Quiet Fanboybasis ist in diesem Forum hier einfach imens, da wird dann halt jedes Produkt in den Himmel gelobt.


----------



## Shzlmnzl (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Keine Ahnung was DU für ein Problem mit dem Montagesystem hast/hattest.
Und auch weil ich 2 BQ Produkte nutze heisst das noch lange nicht das man "Fanboy" ist.

Der TE fragte nach HighEnd Kühlern die gut kühlen.
Weder nach nem leisen Kühler, noch nach nem einfach zu montierenden Kühler noch nach nem billigen oder hübschen Kühler.
Und der DR3pro kühlt nun mal ohne Zweifel sehr gut!
Bei all den genannten Kühlern bewegt sich der Temp. Unterschied schätzungsweise bei 3-4C°.  Wenn überhaupt. 

Und wenn jemand wegen 3-4C° Temp.Unterschied kritisch ist weil es kurz vor CPU MaxTemp ist, sollte man sich um die generelle Belüftung/Kühlung Gedanken machen...


----------



## Adi1 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber naja die Be Quiet Fanboybasis ist in diesem Forum hier einfach imens,


 
 Das hat mit Fanboygetue gar nix zu tun.
 Ich kann nichts dafür, dass Du diesen Kühler nicht einbauen konntest,
 oder nur mit Schwierigkeiten.

 Bei mir, und bei vielen anderen, hat das problemlos geklappt.

 Wie gesagt, wenn man nur Daumen an der Hand hat, funktioniert das schlecht.


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2014)

Also kann da nur zustimmen nen bequiet kühler auf nen mainboard zu verbauen ist doch nicht schwer.


----------



## Tazmal27 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

schwer ist es sicher nicht nen bequiet zu verbauen, aber sehr fummelig!

diese Mini Zahnräder und teile zum befestigen liegen in dicken händen einfach doof. Da ist mir ein system wie bei Thermalright lieber wo man einfach mit nem schraubenzieher alles festschraubt und fertig


----------



## Tazmal27 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber naja die Be Quiet Fanboybasis ist in diesem Forum hier einfach imens, da wird dann halt jedes Produkt in den Himmel gelobt.


 
Ist richtig, bei netzteilen ist das absolut okay aber beim rest muss ich mich auch wundern manchmal. Grad weil Bequiet der einzige leise hersteller ist  Frage mich wie ich meinen PC so Silent bekommen habe gg


----------



## RyzA (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Also von der Optik gefallen mir die Be Quiet Kühler auch.

Am hässlichsten finde ich die Noctua.


----------



## Bärenmarke (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Fanboygetue gar nix zu tun.



Um was den sonst? Wenn man ihn nunmal Objektiv beurteilt und da gehört das nunmal mit dazu ist er im Gesamtpaket eben schlechter, als andere Premiumkühler. 



Adi1 schrieb:


> Ich kann nichts dafür, dass Du diesen Kühler nicht einbauen konntest,
> oder nur mit Schwierigkeiten.



Tut mir schon Leid für dich, wenn deine Lesekompetenz gegen 0 strebt. Ansonsten wäre dir wohl aufgefallen, dass ich ihn auch ohne Schwierigkeiten einbauen konnte.  Nur nimmt es nunmal im Vergleich mit der Konkurrenz mehr Zeit in Anspruch. Man muss ihn montieren, während das Mobo noch außerhalb vom Gehäuse ist, da man sonst schlecht oder gar nicht mehr hinkommt.
Die Montage ist einfach, als hätte sie sich ein geistig behinderter ausgedacht und wieso sollte man gleich viel Geld ausgeben, wenn es die Konkurrenz es besser kann.
Außerdem ist die Kritik nicht neu, wenn du dich mal bemühen würdest, würdest du sehr viele finden, die das Bemängeln. Selbst Computerbase kreidet das schlechte Montagesystem an, aber es ist ja so toll, nur weil so Leute wie du total vernarrt in ihre Marke sind. 
Bei der Preisklasse muss man da einfach mehr bieten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn man nur Daumen an der Hand hat, funktioniert das schlecht.



Wenigstens hab ich Hände. 

Aber anstatts dumme Sprüche zu klopfen, was dir ja scheinbar sehr gut liegt. Hättest du ja mal google bemühen und zu dem Entschluss kommen können, dass es komischerweise doch sehr oft bemängelt wird. Warum wohl nur...


----------



## Adi1 (2. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

@ Bärenmarke

 Du solltest hier mal kein Fass aufmachen. 

 Was die Montage betrifft, da brauch ich nicht Google fragen,
 ich habe den selber eingebaut und das hat problemlos geklappt.

 Sicherlich gibt es andere Hersteller, die dass Montagesystem besser im Griff haben.
 Aber unmöglich ist die Montage nicht. 

 Und ausbauen musste ich mein Mainboard nicht.

 Gruß Adi1


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Sorry bei einem Premium Kühler mit einem Premium Preis kann ich wohl verlangen, das die Montage auch gut einfach gelöst ist, schaffen andere Hersteller ja auch!

Und da hat es BQ im 3. Anlauf immer noch nicht geschafft ein einfacheres, bzw. ein besseres durchdachtes Montagesystem auf die Beine zu stellen.

Es ist völlig unerheblich was es für eine Marke ist, und jeder hat hier andere Ansprüche.

Und wenn ich sehe, das die Lüfter leise sind aber auf Kosten der Förderleistung, kommt der Kühler für mich nicht in Frage, da nützt es auch nicht wie der aussieht.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Mai 2014)

~AnthraX~ schrieb:


> Sorry bei einem Premium Kühler mit einem Premium Preis kann ich wohl verlangen, das die Montage auch gut einfach gelöst ist, schaffen andere Hersteller ja auch!  Und da hat es BQ im 3. Anlauf immer noch nicht geschafft ein einfacheres, bzw. ein besseres durchdachtes Montagesystem auf die Beine zu stellen.  Es ist völlig unerheblich was es für eine Marke ist, und jeder hat hier andere Ansprüche.  Und wenn ich sehe, das die Lüfter leise sind aber auf Kosten der Förderleistung, kommt der Kühler für mich nicht in Frage, da nützt es auch nicht wie der aussieht.



Der BeQuiet kühlt Top, mein geköpfter i5 4670k@ 1,3V kommt unter Prime nicht über 65 Grad. Sehr leise und ein schickes Design hat er auch. Hört sich doch nach einem sehr guten Kühler an oder?


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Was machst du denn mit 1,3 Volt? 5Ghz?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Mai 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Was machst du denn mit 1,3 Volt? 5Ghz?



Schonmal nen Hasi OC'ed? Mit ein wenig Pech läuft das Ding bei 1,3V nur mit 4,3Ghz wie meiner


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Hab ich nicht, und hätte das auch nicht so erwartet

Aber dann sind die Temperaturen top
Wie lange war Prime am Laufen?


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (3. Mai 2014)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht, und hätte das auch nicht so erwartet  Aber dann sind die Temperaturen top Wie lange war Prime am Laufen?



Die üblichen 2-3 Stunden. Ist schon klasse das Teil


----------



## micsterni14 (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Alle Lüfter so auf Minimum, oder so auf 70% oder so? 

...nur so aus neugier, weil ich auch gern immer mein System vergleiche und da immer gern wissen möchte, wie andere so testen


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (3. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Quak_der_Frosch schrieb:


> Der BeQuiet kühlt Top, mein geköpfter i5 4670k@ 1,3V kommt unter Prime nicht über 65 Grad. Sehr leise und ein schickes Design hat er auch. Hört sich doch nach einem sehr guten Kühler an oder?


 
Ich durfte den mal beim Kumpel testen und als Vergleich habe ich mal meinen Prolimatech Megahalem getestet, und ich muss ehrlich sagen, trotz deutlich mehr Kühlfläche, kaum mehr Leistung gegenüber meinen, ok, ich habe meine Lüfter genommen, sind 2 140er Wingboost 2

Edit ich bin selbst auf der Suche nach einem neuen Kühler, um noch mehr Takt raus kitzeln zu können


----------



## hammelgammler (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das hat absolut gar nichts damit zu tun, wie gesagt ich hab selbst einen montiert. Aber wieso sollte man sich so ein idiotsches Montagesystem antun, wenn es die Konkurrenz besser kann? Und mein Rechner ist geschlossen, den guck ich mir nicht jeden Tag an...
> 
> Aber naja die Be Quiet Fanboybasis ist in diesem Forum hier einfach imens, da wird dann halt jedes Produkt in den Himmel gelobt.


 
Also ich muss ja sagen, ich bin kein beQuiet Fanboy, aber mich haben deren Produkte, vor allem aber die Lüfter, total überzeugt.

Ich hatte bisher schon ziemlich viele Lüfter in meinem PC gehabt, und ich muss für mich sagen, das ich nichts besser finde als Silent Wings (USC oder 2), als Gehäuselüfter!
Hatte die Enermax T.B. Silence hier, welche einfach eine absolute Katastrophe waren. Ich frage mich echt, wie diese teile hier so oft Empfohlen werden. Bei 750RPM so verdammt laut, und dann nicht einmal auf 7V regelbar...

Als "Radiatorlüfter" bzw. Lüfter für Kühler (CPU oder GPU), bin ich bisher fest von Noctua überzeugt.
Diese haben deutlich mehr Druck als die von beQuiet, und sind dementsprechend für so eine Aufgabe besser geeignet.

In meinem PC (Fractal Define R4), werkeln bald sieben Silent Wings 2, und dazu dann ein Noctua D14 mit zwei Noctua P14 Lüftern bzw. ein Raijintek Morpheus mit zwei Noctua F12. Besser geht es meiner Meinung nach nicht, abgesehen vom Noctua D15 vielleicht.
Extrem Silent, dafür aber ausreichend kühl!


----------



## DKdent (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Da ich zu faul bin, um alle bisherigen Antworten durchzulesen, weiß ich nicht, ob dieser schon genannt wurde: Der aktuell beste Luftkühler ist der Thermalright Silver-Arrow IB-E Extreme, und damit meine ich den besten LuKü hinsichtlich Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlleistung. Weder der Prolimatech Genesis noch der Dark Rock Pro oder NH-D15 kommen da ran. Es mag sein, dass wir hier lediglich Unterschiede im Nachkommastellenbereich haben, aber Fakt ist, dass der neue IB-E Extreme aktuell noch unschlagbar ist, besser als jede Kompakt-WaKü, die es regulär zu kaufen gibt.


----------



## hammelgammler (4. Mai 2014)

DKdent schrieb:


> Da ich zu faul bin, um alle bisherigen Antworten durchzulesen, weiß ich nicht, ob dieser schon genannt wurde: Der aktuell beste Luftkühler ist der Thermalright Silver-Arrow IB-E Extreme, und damit meine ich den besten LuKü hinsichtlich Verhältnis zwischen Lautstärke und Kühlleistung. Weder der Prolimatech Genesis noch der Dark Rock Pro oder NH-D15 kommen da ran. Es mag sein, dass wir hier lediglich Unterschiede im Nachkommastellenbereich haben, aber Fakt ist, dass der neue IB-E Extreme aktuell noch unschlagbar ist, besser als jede Kompakt-WaKü, die es regulär zu kaufen gibt.



Nach meinem Wissensstand ist es nicht der IB-E Extreme, wenn überhaupt dann der SB-E, weil dieser mit einem 150 und einem 140 Lüfter kommt, nicht wie der IB-E Extreme mit zwei 140.
Er ist rein Leistungstechnisch besser, aber auch nur weil die Lüfter extrem hoch drehen können. 

Ich bin fest überzeugt, das der D15 das beste Verhältnis aus Lautstärke und Leistung hat.


----------



## veteran (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Also ich finde auch das es im High End Bereich der Kühler kaum Leistungsunterschiede gibt (mal nur von der Temperatur gesehen) die dazu führen das ich mir einen anderen Kühler kaufe der neu auf den Markt kommt.
Solange die Tests ergeben das es sich hier um 1 Grad Unterschied handelt welcher Kühler nun die Krone aufgesetzt bekommt.
Außerdem fallen bei den Foren wo immer Kühler getestet werden die Ergebnisse immer Unterschiedlich aus, mal ist der eine 1 Grad vorne mal der andere
Letztendlich kommt es glaube ich auch immer auf den Nutzer an was er halt gerade benötigt, einer macht OC und braucht den letzten Grad der nächste hat ein zu kleines Gehäuse der andere hat Probleme mit den Rams und wiederum andere legen Wert auf Silent und verzichten halt darauf das nun ein anderer Kühler noch 1-2 Grad besser kühlt aber eben zu laut wird.


----------



## micsterni14 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: Welches ist der stärkste Luftkühler?*

Ich verzichte gern für geringste Lautstärke auf die letzen " 8% " Kühlleistung. In Zukunft werden deshalb auch nur noch Kühler ohne Lüfter interessant sein, da ich selbst nachrüsten werde.

Gibt ja genug Angebote

Bisl enttäuscht war ich allerdings von den ganzen BeQuiet Kühlern, die in den Tests nicht so leise waren, wie ich persönlich erwartet hätte

Meiner Meinung nach hätte BeQuiet rigoros den weg der geringsten Lautstärke gehen sollen, auch wenn sie damit leistungstechnisch die Spitzenplätze wohl knapp verfehlt hätten. Ihre Zielgruppen sind ja eigentlich schon immer etwas "besonders"^^

Die lüfter sind ja nun nie wirklich leistungsstark, aber eben hochwertig und leise, die Netzteilserien für HighEnd bzw Verbraucher, die Wert auf Qualität legen, sind alle top aber eben auch am oberen Ende der Preisskala. Also warum nicht einen CPU Kühler, der auch mit 100% sehr leise ist und eben optisch super aussieht, aber vielleicht 6 Grad schlechter ist, als die lauteren Spitzenmodelle.

Das die Montage scheinbar komplett in den Sand gesetzt wurde, liest man viel, kann ich aber nicht sagen, da ich mich noch nicht versuchen durfte^^

MfG


----------

